# want to follow my parents, but not enough (work) points!



## littlemagpie (May 23, 2011)

hi all, my parents will be emegrating very soon to nz...and id like to follow them once i have saved some money up and finished college, but i have a problem:

i cant seem to get a straight answer from the immigration website and my head is banging from trawling through posts!! (serves me right forgetting my glasses...)

does anyone know of any other way (apart from work/study visas) that i can join the old fogeys?

i am 21, single, no kids, healthy, good qualifications (a levels/gcses) and no convictions. Hope this helps! 

Any info is welcome, hope everyone is well!

Thankyou


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

littlemagpie said:


> hi all, my parents will be emegrating very soon to nz...and id like to follow them once i have saved some money up and finished college, but i have a problem:
> 
> i cant seem to get a straight answer from the immigration website and my head is banging from trawling through posts!! (serves me right forgetting my glasses...)
> 
> ...


Hi - so - you're still at College (and therefore still financially dependent on them)? Try and get in on the back of their application while you can! You can do this until you are 24. See http://www.immigration.govt.nz/NR/rdonlyres/A00C631D-E2B1-48C4-BD41-BA83B82BBF05/0/INZ1105.pdf - page 16, section P. I did this for both of my sons. My eldest son is still in the UK, would never get enough points to emigrate on his own qualifications, but now has a PR that he can use to come over whenever he wants to in the future.


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> Hi - so - you're still at College (and therefore still financially dependent on them)? Try and get in on the back of their application while you can! You can do this until you are 24. See http://www.immigration.govt.nz/NR/rdonlyres/A00C631D-E2B1-48C4-BD41-BA83B82BBF05/0/INZ1105.pdf - page 16, section P. I did this for both of my sons. My eldest son is still in the UK, would never get enough points to emigrate on his own qualifications, but now has a PR that he can use to come over whenever he wants to in the future.


I wish I could go on my parents application so much easier


----------



## littlemagpie (May 23, 2011)

yes i am still at college, but i fund myself! i have a job and have moved out on my own  
i only lean on my parents when i really really need to (today my wheel came off my mini, so i called my dad for help!)

other than that its all numero uno!


----------

